# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητούνται Τεχνικοί Δικτύων (Αθήνα & Θεσσαλονίκη)

## SV1JRT

Κύριοι,
 Στον οργανισμό που εργάζομαι, θέλουμε να δημιουργήσουμε μια ομάδα από 2-3 "ON-CALL" για την Αθήνα και μια ίδια ομάδα για την Θεσσαλονίκη. Θέλουμε τεχνικούς Δικτύων με καλή γνώση CISCO configuration και Microsoft OS / Applications, που να διαθέτουν Δελτίο Παροχής Υπηρεσιών, για να υπογράψουμε ετήσια σύμβαση τεχνικής υποστήριξης. Οι τεχνικοί ΔΕΝ θα έχουν μόνιμο ωράριο. Θα καλούνται να υποστηρίξουν το τμήμα ΙΤ κατά περίπτωση. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται παρακαλώ να μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα.
Ευχαριστώ.

.

----------

Gaou (11-01-19)

----------

